# New York Wine Expo 2010



## Virgin Vintner (Feb 20, 2010)

Anyone going to the NY Wine Expo? It's happening on 2/26 - 2/28 at the Jacob K. Javits Convention Center. I'm headed there.

www.NewYorkWineExpo.com

It's my first time going to one so I'm not sure what to expect. Any advice would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Wade E (Mar 2, 2010)

Just what I would need to do, go drink and drive n NY!


----------



## Virgin Vintner (Mar 3, 2010)

Ha! True, good thing I've got public transportation and a great drunken stumble to get me home! It was a good time and not too crowded. 4 hrs of wine tasting and no one spit. Well, one guy did, but he was a salesperson and tried to look elegant doing it and failed miserably. So my advice to anyone who's interested...drink all you want, they'll pour more!


----------



## djrockinsteve (Apr 29, 2010)

Is there such a thing as a "wine convention". I don't mean where you can sample wines exclusively, I'm referring to seeing new equipment, buy equipment, go to seminars. See how to properly degass wine etc.

I've been to printing, photography, DJ and toy conventions. Usually only for those who own their own business but guests were welcome. These were once a year, some changed locations others didn't.


----------



## JohnT (Apr 30, 2010)

djrockinsteve said:


> Is there such a thing as a "wine convention". I don't mean where you can sample wines exclusively, I'm referring to seeing new equipment, buy equipment, go to seminars. See how to properly degass wine etc.
> 
> I've been to printing, photography, DJ and toy conventions. Usually only for those who own their own business but guests were welcome. These were once a year, some changed locations others didn't.



There is the Winemaker Magazine convention (in May) in Washinton. Tickets are $500.00 (minimum)


----------



## Dugger (Apr 30, 2010)

There may be such a thing for commercial vintners but for us home makers the only thing I'm aware of is the occasional event hosted by a local LHBS and /or supplier to either promote a product, educate their customers or showcase the limited quantity kits. I would encourage you to get your local outlet to try to arrange something if at all possible.
Although seeing and participating are best, there 's little that goes on in the wine world that doesn't get discussed on this and other forums so we're fortunate in that respect.


----------

